# remove pkg and install ports



## lodore (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello,
what is the easiest way of removing all the packages i installed using pkg_add -r and install the ports instead?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 11, 2009)

`# pkg_delete -a`. Then read this.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 11, 2009)

Or, just install ports-mgmt/portmaster and use it to either upgrade or reinstall your ports.  No need to uninstall them all first.


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

tnx, phoenix - this was easier than we were doing it.


----------

